# Universal Road Trip



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

Additional Universal road trip footage from the trip leading to the Olympia. The footage filmed by Antoine is on the Olympia thread.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2012)

Part 2

Antoine's evil look. lol


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)

Part 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

S'mores!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol the first three they did weren't bad. The Antoine head can was the only worthwhile thing after ep 3 lol


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

This is the last part. I think they are about to do a new one from NJ/NY to Columbus for the Arnold Classic.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

At the Arnold Expo for $10


----------



## CG (Feb 18, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> At the Arnold Expo for $10



You goin to the expo? Lookin to see if someone can grab me one of the beanies or one of te limited edition shirts they're gonna have


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> You goin to the expo? Lookin to see if someone can grab me one of the beanies or one of te limited edition shirts they're gonna have



I'm not.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

Posted by Naturalguy from Universal:
*
The Arnold Classic Roadtrip*
This should be fun. It's going to be crazy to see Antoine training for the NY Pro. 

You guys are welcome to join us at any of our stops along the way, we might even have some Universal goodies with us to hook you up.

Here is how the itinerary is looking so far:

*Saturday February 23rd:
Maplewood, NJ
Diamond Gym
6:00pm-7:00pm training
Food after TBD*

*Sunday February 24th
Philadelphia, PA
10:00-2:00pm Universal Bodbybuilding Camp at Fit gym (cost: $10)
2:30pm Lunch at Geno's OR Pat's cheesesteaks (cost: $10-15)
3:30pm Philly tour - Independence Mall (Liberty Bell), Chinatown, race up the Rocky steps(minus the crowd) and do a victory dance at the top (cost: free)

Monday February 25th
York, PA
10:00-11:00am Tour of York Barbell Hall of Fame
11:00am Get on the Turnpike to Pittsburgh

Pittsburgh, PA
3:00-4:00pm Lunch at Primanti's, Strip District location (cost: $10-15)
4:00-5:30pm Mt. Washington Incline (cost: $5.00 round trip)
6:00pm ABC at Warehouse Gym (cost: free if you wear an Animal t-shirt)

Tuesday February 26th
Pittsburgh, PA
10:00-11:30am Carnegie Science Center SportsWorks (cost: $17.95+ $5 parking)

Akron, OH
6:00pm ABC The Bodybuilders Gym (cost: free if you wear an Animal t-shirt)
9:00pm Drive to Columbus 

Wednesday February 26th - Thursday February 27th
Columbus, OH
TBD*


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

More swag at the Cage


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

Akron


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;GNDqyxLUMMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GNDqyxLUMMo[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2013)

Pigpen part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2013)

Camp in Philly


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2013)

Chapter 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2013)

Chapter 3


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 19, 2013)

These videos were wicked bro looks like you guys had fun on your road trip for sure. Lol those evil looks
were sick haha. Looking forward to your next road trip to see where you guys come up with the material
should be fun to watch. When is your next road trip what event are you going to cover next?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2013)

Chapter 4: Pittsburgh


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2013)

Chapter 5


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2013)

Chapter 6 featuring the Thumanator:


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2013)

Elite FTS


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

*Itinerary for FIBO road trip:

*

*NOTE:* Itinerary subject to change.

*Friday, Apr 5 - Graz/Salzburg*
Arrive in Graz 
- Lake Thal (Thalersee)/Caf?-Restaurant Thalerse 
- Arnold Schwarzenegger Museum 
OVERNIGHT: Graz 

*Saturday, Apr 6 - Munich *
Drive: Graz to Salzburg (via Salzkammergut) 
- Visit the Altstadt (old town)/Getreidegasse; Lunch 
- Gym: Sportcenter Hensel (Sauerlach) 
Drive: Munich
OVERNIGHT: Munich

*Sunday, Apr 7 - Munich* 
- Olympic Park 
- Tour Marienplatz
- Visit Viktaulienmarkt 
- See nudists at the English Garden 
- Gym: Ercan's 
- Meal: The Hofbrauhaus, a famous Munich institution
OVERNIGHT: Munich 

*Monday, Apr 8 - Neuschwanstein/Frankfurt *
- Tour Neuschwanstein Castle (Disney castle based on this castle) 
Arrive Frankfurt 
- Gym: XXL Bodytown 
Overnight: Frankfurt 

*Tuesday, Apr 9 - Ramstein* 
Ramstein Air base visit and ABC event 
Closed event.
Arrive Koblenz 
Overnight: Koblenz 

*Wednesday, Apr 10 - Koblenz/Cologne* 
Gym: Stahlwerk, Hoffmann's Gym 
Store: Fitness Flavor, Hoffmann Store Visit 
Arrive Cologne 
- Cologne Cathedral 

*Thursday, Apr 11 - Cologne* 
FIBO 9:00AM-6:00PM

*Friday, Apr 12 - Cologne* 
FIBO 9:00AM-6:00PM

*Saturday, Apr 13 - Cologne* 
FIBO 9:00AM-6:00PM

*Sunday, Apr 14 - Cologne* 
FIBO 9:00AM-6:00PM


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

Chapter 8 At the Arnold


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2013)

Roman Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2013)

Chest training at Stahlwerk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2013)

Post workout meal with Furious Pete


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2013)

Workout at Stahlwerk from another angle


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 16, 2013)

These guys are strong and in great shape.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)

Pavel Grmolec's video


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2013)

Austria/Germany Road Trip Chapter One


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant Chats Up Whitney Conner


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 3


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 4


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2013)

AntoineCam from the Arnold Columbus road trip


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 5


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Post workout meal with Furious Pete
> 
> Arms with Furious Pete


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

New Jersey Road Trip part 1


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2013)

NJ part 2 at Jersey Shore Fitness


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 6


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 7


----------



## collinb (May 22, 2013)

Antoine cracks me up, hes my favorite bodybuilder right now.  I cant get enough of the dudes videos.

Anyone try that super secret pre workout of his?  I am a whiskey man myself, IDK about before a workout though


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 8

"You got my balls in that bag?"


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Toronto Pro part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

Toronto Pro part 2


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 3, 2013)

yeah you are right he's looking no less than a devil .. quite a freaky dude ... he is going to win a lot of feat out of his latest flick .. isn't it right.. what do you think ?


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 3, 2013)

enough to make people fill with fear too ... i've watched the video.. full of fun and joy .. the road trip would surely be one of its kind and ...why not it must be as well..


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

Jersey Shore in July:

New Jersey URT Preview #1 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

Toronto Pro part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 9


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)

Toronto Pro part 3: 2 of 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Josh Halladay 5 days out of Atlantic States


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2013)

Toronto Pro part 4:


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Toronto Pro Day 4 part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Austria / Germany Chapter 10


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Jun 14, 2013)

Loved all these recent antoine videos, especially with mcgrath. Hope more of the like comes out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

Toronto Pro day 4 part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

United Kingdom Chapter 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2013)

Toronto bonus video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Jersey Shore in July:
> 
> New Jersey URT Preview #1 - YouTube



Friday, 7/19/13, 7pm
 Diamond Gym

Saturday, 7/20/13, 5pm
 Atilis Gym
 3015 Pacific Ave
 Wildwood, NJ 08260

Sunday, 7/21/13, 4pm
 Pure Focus 
 163 Van Zile Rd
 Brick, NJ 08724

Monday, 7/22/13, 7pm
 Apollon Gym
 160 Talmadge Rd
 Edison NJ 08817

Tuesday, 7/23/13, 7pm
 Strong & Shapely
 150 Union Ave
 East Rutherford, NJ 07073

Wednesday, 7/24/13, 7pm
 Chiseled Health
 1280 North Ave
 Plainfield, NJ 07062

Thursday, 7/25/13, 7pm
 Fitness City
 20 High St
 Matawan NJ 07747

Friday, 7/26/13, 7pm
 Pearl Street Gym
 515 Bath Ave
 Long Branch, NJ 07740

Saturday, 7/27/13, 5pm
 Brigantine Fitness
 4288 Harbor Beach Blvd
 Brigantine, NJ 08203


 * Times and dates might change so be sure to check before even day 

Universal


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

United Kingdom Chapter 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

United Kingdom Chapter 3 Temple Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

United Kingdom Chapter 4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Jersey Shore in July #2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Jersey Shore in July #3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Jersey in July #4


----------



## slinsane (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like a blast


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 11, 2013)

This is gonna take a while 0__0
Thanks for the share!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

Frosted Cinnamon Roll


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

2 days until Jersey


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2013)

Rio road trip preview


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2013)

Antoine at Jersey URT


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro Part 5


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro part 6


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro part 7


----------



## Shivalismith (Aug 29, 2013)

amzing


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro part 8


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2013)

Universal

Last year we did Cali to Vegas, this time we are going to be going around Vegas and the surrounding areas. The Mr. Olympia brings out the freaks and we are going to be checking out the freaky side of Vegas. I'll be going with IFBB Pro Antoine Vaillant,IFBB Bikini Pro Callie Bundy, IFBB Pro Roman Fritz (from Germany), G Diesel and Lady Ignite. We will keep you updated here and daily on our Instagram, twitter & facebook with pictures @universalusa. We will also have a video series on our youtube like previous URT's.

 As with our other Road Trip's we will be training at different gyms along the way and you guys are invited to meet up with us and train. Here is the gym schedule:

Monday 9/23/13
 2pm-4pm
 Gold's Gym
 7501 W. Lake Mead Blvd, Las Vegas 89128
 Daily fee: $10

Wednesday 9/25/13
 7pm-9pm
 Dominate Your Game
 6980 W. Warm Springs Road, Suite #180, Las Vegas, NV 89113
 Daily fee: $10

Friday 9/27/13
 7pm-9pm
 Las Vegas Athletic Club
 2655 S. Maryland Pkwy, Las Vegas, NV 89109
 Daily fee: $15
 This is very close to the expo ^^^^

 Other places we will be visiting are the Grand Canyon, Nellis Air Force Base (we will be training with the troops), The Neon Museum and more. This should be a fun trip.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

New Jersey part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

New Jersey part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2013)

New Jersey part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2013)

New Jersey part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2013)

New Jersey part 5 RU Hungry


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

New Jersey part 6a


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

New Jersey part 6b


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)

New Jersey part 7


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

New Jersey part 8a


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2013)

Special Olympics Fundraiser Plane Pull 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

New Jersey part 8b


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2013)

New Jersey part 9


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2013)

New Jersey part 10


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

Trailer for Vegas during Olympia Week


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

New Jersey Highlights and outtakes


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2013)

Vegas trailer #2


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

URT Las Vegas 2013 #1: "We're Gonna Muscle Up for This One."


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2013)

URT Las Vegas 2013 #2: A Big Hole


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2013)

David Hoffmann invades Hollywood/LA

Universal


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

2013 URT Las Vegas #3: "He Walked Out With The Pumpkin."


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2013)

2013 URT Las Vegas #4: "Aim High. Fly. Fight. Win."


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2013)

2013 URT Las Vegas #5: "The Late Night Antoine V Show"


----------

